# Liberty Belle



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Liberty from today.  She's short like her mom Poli, but I may try to show her again just to see how she does. 

She got volunteered to help us out with a clipping demo/photography seminar in March, so no clipping until then! That will be hard... :lol: She's so sweet and tolerant... and stands still, so she should be perfect for that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is one solid girl! Beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is stunning !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! She's definitely a favorite.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm seeing green! Totally not fair!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Besides being gorgeous , she's adorable and just look at that width on 
her ! Excuse me Liberty , don't take this the wrong way , but you is a 
tank


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Just love her. She's such a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Queen size Hershey bar


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Such a nice topline on that girl! How old is she? Do you know how much she weighs?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  She is a nice little doe. 

Yeah... we still have a tiny bit of green.  Not much though! 

She's 10 almost 11 months... I don't know how much she weighs. A lot I'm sure.  She was off grain completely for about a month to try and lose some weight, it didn't help much! 

This is her brother Crossfire... I had to brag on him for Pam (Toth Boer Goats).  This guy lives in CA, and Pam is doing a fantastic job with him.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hehe I think arbor goats meant jealous


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm not seeing the "short". But you have a better eye than me.
I think she's going to be eye catching with the hair cut. Just like always.
The third picture you can see length and what's going to be a nice feminine neck. We already knew she had a big butt.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's short alright.... I don't know how much we'll show her for that reason! She's almost embarrassingly short. I don't blame her as Poli was our shortest goat, but that means Liberty probably won't grow a whole lot more like I would hope she would if she had an average sized dam. It's hard to tell height in pictures with no person or anything to compare behind them. She only stand about 4 inches above my knee.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You mean as in the opposite of "tall", not the opposite of "long"?
Anyway, she has meat. Let the judge tell you she isn't tall enough.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, I mean short up and down.  She's long enough for my liking. I guess we'll see what the judges say about her height.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thank you.  She is a nice little doe.
> 
> Yeah... we still have a tiny bit of green.  Not much though!
> 
> ...


Thanks Victoria,
Yes, Crossfire is growing like a weed now, he even spars with Yoda and neither one wins, they both play gently, he now has weight behind him that he can now defend himself against Yoda, LOL. He decided it was time for a challenge. Although still, if Yoda starts at him and Crossfire doesn't want to spar( play), he runs from him, bucking and crying like OK, OK ,you win. :laugh:

It is a nightmare getting pics of Crossfire, he wants to walk towards me or stay where I am, following me everywhere. Can't scare him off either, he just laughs at me. He loves attention. 

Liberty looks great, you can tell they both come from really good genetics. And thanks for bragging about both of them. They are worthy. :dance:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet he is! Do you know what he weighs now Pam? I sure can't wait to see his kids! That will be fun when those start arriving.  Glad he is still doing well. He sure is a nice looking buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, don't have a weight right now, but he is getting size on him.

I can't wait to see his kids either, we are now on the last month of due dates, it is getting closer.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous and proud!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Liberty and Crossfire are both so absolutely gorgeous. I am so jealous.....

Love them!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We lost their mom in November, otherwise I would have loved to repeat that breeding! We bought Liberty's cousin though... she is Liberty's dam's sister's kid... lol.  I'm excited about her! We are going to breed her to Liberty's sire Teflon and hope to get kids kinda like these two!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You must be so anxious to see what they have together, I hope it is like Liberty and Crossfire.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice with a beautiful shine!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Love the pics thx for posting


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

